# Want to start a Force of Order army!



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

So far I have gone through a few armies and the two ive sticked to are Tomb Kings and WoC. Now im wanting to start another army that fights for the good of the land and I honestly cant decide! Ive played Lizards and High Elves before just now its tooo difficult for me to try and win a game with these so I want to try something new. Im curious on what out of the three remaining armies are the best choice from transferring from WoC and TK. Also, what are some good tactics/buys for the army lists?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

What do you mean by 'too difficult for me to try and win a game'? Do you mean that they're too cheesy? Anyways, some more solid definitions of what you want would be nice. Elite or horde? Magic-heavy or not?


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> What do you mean by 'too difficult for me to try and win a game'? Do you mean that they're too cheesy? Anyways, some more solid definitions of what you want would be nice. Elite or horde? Magic-heavy or not?


 Masked Jackal is right, you need to be more specific. I think dwarves can be good as I don't think there are many bad builds but if used correctly brettonions can be effective. (my knowledge of fantasy is lacking at best)


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Seeing as you haven't really told us anything but the armies you already play I'm just going to suggest Empire. With WoC being the "Reagan Smash" army and TK being rather tricky with lots of magic Empire places themselves firmly between the two. Especially because it's a very versatile army. It has great magic because all the standard lores are yours to experiment with, it has plenty of cheap, useful troops for any situation and, unlike with WoC, you can get a lot while not impairing yourself.

They also have excellent shooting and can make (if you want) those sickening gunlines. Their priests also provide excellent magical protection while buffing up your units, not to mention that the Empire has some mean tricks up their with their assorted magic items. They also have the unholy trio of cheese list featuring double stanks and the popemobile.

The army's powerlevel is fairly high, and there are numerous builds you can play around with so you aren't stuck playing the same game over and over again with them either.


----------

